# What old lures would you like to see made again?



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I was surfing Ebay for old lures and found that the prices have gone up and up.
This leads me to the above title for the thread.

Name 'em and ,if you have one, put a story to it.

This should be fun!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

lurhs jensen--- sea bee chrome w/ blue back
Back in the early 70's,
the guys had been fishing for snook since 4am at one the Bay Harbour bridges in Dade w/o getting a single hit. I show up at 6am and the first cast got me a snook. No one was real happy about it. The humorous suggestion was I needed a swim.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Me too.... My first old comeback would be those Luhr Jensen Sea Bee plugs (think of them as a full sized Yo-Zuri lipped minnow in all bright chrome - about 20 years before the first YoZuri ever showed up )... That plug was a hot number when I came to Florida in the early seventies... About six inches long -it had some weight to it and we used them every way possible. When they were old and beaten up we'd either use them as shark plugs (they were that tough) or we'd break off the lip, remove the front hook, replace the rear hook with one two sizes larger (and heavier) then add a wire leader and use them for giant 'cudas up on the flats in winter. In use you'd just toss that plug as far as you could (with a winter wind behind you that was a fair distance -long before braid came along..). Once it landed you raced it back to the boat skipping and splashing along just like a ballyhoo or needle fish running for it's life while big, black 'cudas would come racing from a long way off to catch the plug before you could get it back to the boat.... On one winter day with a Sea Bee I did the 'cuda thing and noticed a big fish following the plug -but not hitting. It was a big bonefish of at least ten pounds trying to figure out how to make a meal out of that plug.... Once it neared the boat the game was over -but that's how good those old Sea Bees were. I still have a half dozen new ones left from years ago - but it was after Luhr Jensen dropped production and someone else took them over. The ones I still have are cheap compared to the original - they'll still get bit though...

My second comeback would be the original Creek Chub Darter in wood... but I'll let other folks take over and wait a while before talking about the Darter (an all-time backcountry killer)....


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

I'd like to see a few that are now made of plastics re-released from Balsa... first one comes to mind is the Rapala Husky-Jerk.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Ditto on the green back Darter

Ebay has some sea bees up right now.....I think the originals came in a box w/ a plastic sleeve


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

The mention of balsa made me think of my two Bagley's Jumpin Minnows.
I have a red and white and brown one. Also have couple old Mavericks. All over 30 years old. The Mav's look old but the Bagley's are like new. Probably because I mainly used my Zara II's. That was a great top water.


----------



## Rum island skiffer (Nov 28, 2016)

Would love to see some darters in yellow with black and red spots , would buy 6 and 8 at a time


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Rum island skiffer said:


> Would love to see some darters in yellow with black and red spots , would buy 6 and 8 at a time



Watch Ebay> some there now


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Heddon Chugger

Dalton special


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

common ole' timers step up!!!!!!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

topnative2 said:


> Heddon Chugger
> 
> Dalton special


Dang, forgot about the Dalton Special. Caught a ton of bass on that one (both with and w/o the spinner in the rear), along with a 2 bladed Devil Horses, a Hula Poppers, and a Jitter Bugs! The gators loved big Jitter Bugs! Lol


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

creek chub injured minnow......scary lookin w/ all those hooks

zara spook in wood(zaragossa)
I did not like the plastic ones because they cracked on big jacks and then you had to shake the water out to walk it again....


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Backwater said:


> Dang, forgot about the Dalton Special. Caught a ton of bass on that one (both with and w/o the spinner in the rear), along with a 2 bladed Devil Horses, a Hula Poppers, and a Jitter Bugs! The gators loved big Jitter Bugs! Lol


my go to was heddon tiny torpedo(still made)


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Cisco kid (no lip) black/gold for snook

made in boca raton, fl


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

topnative2 said:


> my go to was heddon tiny torpedo(still made)


I use to kill the baby tarpon and ladyfish on those tiny topedos. I still have a clear one too and use to use that a long time ago for smaller snook under the dock lights. I have it in a box of old lures. I'm going to rehab them one day for conversational pieces.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I have made up a box full of old stuff from my "yute" including an old plano box I bought on ebay ---same model I grew up with


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I bet I've caught 50% of my topwater bass on a Tiny Torpedo. Lots were also caught on a Creek Chub darter and injured minnow.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

the rebel in massive size of 7 1/2"?........we use to troll em up and down the beach behind a styrofoam sailboat bought at Burdines..go figure


----------



## Roger Douglas (Nov 11, 2015)

Smithwick Devils Horse in chickapin orange. No other color comes close.


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Dang, forgot about the Dalton Special. Caught a ton of bass on that one (both with and w/o the spinner in the rear), along with a 2 bladed Devil Horses, a Hula Poppers, and a Jitter Bugs! The gators loved big Jitter Bugs! Lol


Loved the Jitterbugs and Hula Poppers!!!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

kenb said:


> Loved the Jitterbugs and Hula Poppers!!!


We use to get big black Jitterbugs and fish them on still, windless nights on a full moon for big bass. Nothing like a big bass slamming that thing on a night like that, to get the hairs standing up on the back of your neck! 

I still have a big black Jitterbug lying around, with some others. I'll have to take a pic of them.


----------

